# Classic Atomic Buffalo Turds



## chilerelleno

*Classic Atomic Buffalo Turds
*
The filling in these was a mix of cream cheese, Chihuahua cheese, minced red bell pepper and onion.
I too love Chihuahua cheese it is one of the best Mexican melting cheeses out there.
Use one or two Ziploc bags to make piping bags, makes filling the chiles much quicker and cleaner.












Image



__ chilerelleno
__ Aug 5, 2017


















Image



__ chilerelleno
__ Aug 5, 2017






Wrap in bacon and toothpick in place.












Image



__ chilerelleno
__ Aug 5, 2017






Smoke at 250°-275° till bacon is cooked.












Image



__ chilerelleno
__ Aug 5, 2017


----------



## mike5051

Nice turds!  I want to do these with chihuahua cheese instead of cream.

Mike


----------



## ksblazer

One of my favorite things to eat. My only problem is that I just can't have 2 or 3 of them. I'd probly have 7 or 8. 

I've always cut mine in half instead of cutting the tops off and filling them. Will have to try it that way to compare. 

Yours look really good Chile.


----------



## towtruck

We just picked a mess of those peppers off the garden yesterday......hmmmmm, might have to try this.


----------



## yankee2bbq

Wow!  Some great looking food your posting!


----------



## chilerelleno

mike5051 said:


> Nice turds!  I want to do these with chihuahua cheese instead of cream.
> 
> Mike


 I just realized that this thread was a pictorial and that I did not post the recipe, sorry about that.
the filling in these was a mix of cream cheese, Chihuahua cheese, minced red bell pepper and onion.
I too love Chihuahua cheese it is one of the best Mexican melting cheeses out there.


ksblazer said:


> One of my favorite things to eat. My only problem is that I just can't have 2 or 3 of them. I'd probly have 7 or 8.
> 
> I've always cut mine in half instead of cutting the tops off and filling them. Will have to try it that way to compare.
> 
> Yours look really good Chile.


 Thank you,
I prefer to do mine as a whole pepper but if I'm doing them for a party I do them in halves to get more to go around.


towtruck said:


> We just picked a mess of those peppers off the garden yesterday......hmmmmm, might have to try this.


 Do try them, yummy stuff.


yankee2bbq said:


> Wow!  Some great looking food your posting!


 thank you, much appreciated.


----------



## Scott "Stu" Stewart

I really like the idea of cutting off the top as opposed to halving them.


----------



## chilerelleno

Scott "Stu" Stewart said:


> I really like the idea of cutting off the top as opposed to halving them.


So do I Stu, thanks.
A much heartier hor'd'oeuvre or even side dish.
Make these using meat/cheese filled Pablano chiles and 1-2 make an entree.
See my recipe index for these too.


----------



## Scott "Stu" Stewart

chilerelleno said:


> So do I Stu, thanks.
> A much heartier hor'd'oeuvre or even side dish.
> Make these using meat/cheese filled Pablano chiles and 1-2 make an entree.
> See my recipe index for these too.


I will take a gander at your recipes shortly.  Very cool sir!


----------



## gmc2003

John, sorry this one must have slipped by. Those look great. I like them whole with the tops chopped off to.

Point for sure.
Chris


----------



## chilerelleno

gmc2003 said:


> John, sorry this one must have slipped by. Those look great. I like them whole with the tops chopped off to.
> 
> Point for sure.
> Chris


Thanks Chris,
too many threads, too little time.
That's my excuse.


----------

